#ubuntu-mk 2012-01-15
<vladan> damjan: тука си бе
<vladan> :)
<damjan> да
<damjan> шо?
<vladan> ти се доаѓа?
<damjan> у хаклаб сте?
<damjan> кога почнувате?
<damjan> vladan: ?
<vladan> дојдоа луѓе
<vladan> 2ца кај мене 5 кај алекс
<vladan> затоа ме снема
<vladan> damjan:
<damjan> ај ќе дојам
<vladan> ајде
#ubuntu-mk 2018-01-11
<haklab> test
<haklab> hello irc
<haklab> asdsad
#ubuntu-mk 2018-01-13
<damjan> !ping damjan
<damjan> !ping damjan
<erlbot--> damjan is lagging 3 oranges
#ubuntu-mk 2018-01-14
<damjan> !ping damjan
<damjan> !ping damjan
<erlbot--> damjan is lagging 3 oranges
<damjan> !ping damjan
<erlbot--> damjan is lagging 2 oranges
<damjan> ircbot_plugin_hacklab_status:status_loop(undefined, [], fun(X) -> io:format("~p~n", [X]) end).
